# Molche einsetzen - spricht etwas dagegen?



## Heidelberger (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
meine Frau möchte gerne in unsere größere Teichanlage (in den Pflanzbereich) -siehe hier an anderer Stelle __ Molche einsetzen. Es geht hierbei vorallem um die Verhinderung von Fröschen bzw. deren Nachkommen. Bevor die Tierschutzfraktion Alarm schlägt: Es handelt sich um eine Teichauflösung von Bekannten und nicht um Fangen in der Natur...
Also: Frage: Ist das sinnvoll, spricht etwas dagegen?
Zweite Frage: Transport (ca. 40 Autominunten) Wie?
Danke, Martin


----------



## Mondragor (2. Juli 2015)

__ Molche haben, soweit ich weiß, recht spezielle Ansprüche und suchen sich die Gewässer selbst aus. Wenn ihnen ein Gewässer nicht passt, wandern sie meines Wissens nach wieder aus. Daher würde ich den Tieren zuliebe eher davon absehen, denn wer weiß, was denen passiert, wenn sie Dein Gewässer verlassen und sich ein anderes suchen. In Vororten ist die Chance der Einwanderung angeblich größer als in Großstädten und auf dem Dorf.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2015)

Hi Heidelberger,

das absolute Fang-/Umsiedelverbot für Amphibien, deren Larven und Laich macht auch vor Privatgewässern nicht halt (man muß dazu ne Genehmigung bei den lokalen Naturschutzbehörden beantragen um noch im Teich vorhandene Jungtiere umzusiedeln selbst wenn der Teich aufgelöst werden soll - aber die werden dann sicherlich auch eher Gewässer in der näheren Nachbarschaft des jetzigen Lebensraumes befürworten da es bei 50km Entfernung zwischen zwei Gewässern selbst bei Populationen von nicht sehr bewegungsfreudigen heimischen Tieren schon zu ner Faunenverfälschung kommen kann)

Weiteres Problem. Die Jung-__ Molche verlassen in Herbst das Wasser und leben dann bis zum erreichen der Geschlechtsreife die nächsten 3-4 Jahre erst mal nur noch an Land (z.Z  km von Geburtsgewässer entfernt in eher verwilderten unaufgeräumten Gebieten). Da sie nicht in deinem Teich geschlüpft sind werden die meißten später auch nicht mehr dahin zurückkehren und sich andere Laichgewässer suchen.
Wie Mondragor schon schrieb stellen Molche viel höhere Ansprüche an ihre Lebensräume als z.B Wasserfrösche. Gibt es Molche in deiner Gegend werden sie früher oder später von selbst in Teich auftauchen wenn ihnen dieser als Laichgewässer behagt

MfG Frank


----------



## lotta (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo Martin,
ich habe das gleiche Problem, welches in 3 Wochen angeganen wird...
siehe hier --> (Beitrag 61 +Folgende):  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/frösche-und-molche-2015.44045/page-7

Vielleicht kann auch Dir ein Anruf bei der zuständigen Behörde weiterhelfen.
Viel Erfolg Bine


----------



## Eugen (2. Juli 2015)

Warum sollten __ Molche __ Frösche bzw deren Nachwuchs verhindern ???
o.k. sie werden mal die ein oder andere __ Quappe fressen, aber alle ??


----------



## laolamia (2. Juli 2015)

hi,

schafft ihnen raum, gebt der natur platz und zeit.....gewalt ist keine loesung 
wer kommt der kommt wer geht der geht


----------



## leo1975 (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo Martin!
Also mal abgesehen davon ob es seitens dem Gesetz erlaubt ist oder nicht...

Erste Frage: Sinnvoll oder nicht...
Für die Verhinderung von Fröschen und deren Nachkommen, macht das überhaupt keinen Sinn.

Zweite Frage: Transport
Großer Kübel mit Teichwasser, mit nur ein paar cm Wasser füllen, und zwischen die Beine des Beifahrers stellen. Eventuell ein passender Deckel mit etlichen kleinen Löchern damit sie Luft bekommen. __ Molche sind grundsätzlich nicht sehr empfindlich, sollte also kein großes Problem werden. 

Mfg Leo


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juli 2015)

leo1975 schrieb:


> Zweite Frage: Transport
> Großer Kübel mit Teichwasser, mit nur ein paar cm Wasser füllen, und zwischen die Beine des Beifahrers stellen. Eventuell ein passender Deckel mit etlichen kleinen Löchern damit sie Luft bekommen. __ Molche sind grundsätzlich nicht sehr empfindlich, sollte also kein großes Problem werden.


In meiner Jugend haben wir Molche immer gefangen und einfach im Eimer mit Deckel zum Teil auf dem Fahrrad transportiert..... Glaube irgendwo nicht das die empfindlicher geworden sind. Großen Eimer mit Deckel. Eimer halb voll. Wenn du die Erlaubnis bekommst.


----------



## laolamia (2. Juli 2015)

was ist die definition fuer empfindlich?
das sie ueberleben?

ich hab da ne andere meinung


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juli 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> was ist die definition fuer empfindlich?
> das sie ueberleben?
> 
> ich hab da ne andere meinung


 ???

Wie würdest du die den Tanzportieren ?


----------



## laolamia (2. Juli 2015)

gar nicht


----------



## Mondragor (2. Juli 2015)

Also ich sage es jetzt noch mal.
Wenn ein Teich für __ Molche eine gute Umgebung darstellt, also all deren Lebensansprüche erfüllt, spricht nichts dagegen, dass ein Molch selbst einwandert. 
Ist ein Molch von selbst eingewandert, spricht das für die Ausgewogenheit und Naturnahe Verhältnisse des Teiches.
Molche suchen sich ihre Gewässer in der Regel selbst aus, so sie eines Gewässers bedürfen.
Dies trifft nur auf einen schmalen Bereich des Molchlebens zu.
Einen Molch selbst in den Teich einzusetzen ist nicht nur fahrlässig, es könnte das Tier auch auf 2 Weisen gefährden. 
Erstens kann es sein, dass der Teich keine gute Umgebung für den Molch darstellt und dann kann er verenden.
Zweitens wenn er das rechtzeitig erkennt, wandert er aus und setzt sich dabei vielerlei Gefahren vor Fressfeinden, Fahrzeugen... aus.

Es wird ja einen Grund haben, warum es nicht erlaubt ist, das zu tun und ich denke, dabei geht es weniger darum, Teichbesitzer zu verärgern.


----------



## lotta (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ihr Mittschreiber/leser


Was wäre denn Eurer Meinung nach,
die vernünftigste Alternative um __ Molche,
vor dem sicheren Tod, bei der Entfernung eines nicht mehr gewünschten Teichs, zu retten?

Danach hatte ich, im weiter oben zitierten Thread,  bereits auch schon Mal gefragt.
Sollte man:

- Einfach das Wasser abpumpen und Sand sowie Mutterboden drüber schütten und feststampfen?
- Eine Mauerbütt mit Teichwasser gefüllt, neben den "ehemaligen" Teich stellen,
   Molche samt Larven einsetzen und hoffen, dass sie ihren Weg finden?
- In Nachbargärten(bestenfalls mit Teich), um Asyl betteln?
...

Oder sich eben Gedanken machen?

Die Natur, (welche durch unsere menschlichen Eingriffe, *nicht nur* beim Teichbau, Teichrückbau, Straßenbau...,
bereits mehr als beeinflusst ist),
im Sinne der Tiererhaltung, noch um einen weiteren Eingriff zu belasten
und Molche umzusiedeln, um sie zu retten?

Auch mir würden bei diesem Thema,
konstruktive Ratschläge weiterhelfen.

Bine


----------



## mitch (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo Martin,

gib doch erstmal dem Teich mit seinen Pflanzen etwas zeit. Bei neuen Teichen dauert das schon mal 2-3 Jahre.
Und wenn alles passt, dann werden all die Viecher kommen denen es gefällt.

alles andere bringt ned viel.


----------



## Mondragor (2. Juli 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Heidelberger,
> 
> das absolute Fang-/Umsiedelverbot für Amphibien, deren Larven und Laich macht auch vor Privatgewässern nicht halt (man muß dazu ne Genehmigung bei den lokalen Naturschutzbehörden beantragen um noch im Teich vorhandene Jungtiere umzusiedeln selbst wenn der Teich aufgelöst werden soll - aber die werden dann sicherlich auch eher Gewässer in der näheren Nachbarschaft des jetzigen Lebensraumes befürworten da es bei 50km Entfernung zwischen zwei Gewässern selbst bei Populationen von nicht sehr bewegungsfreudigen heimischen Tieren schon zu ner Faunenverfälschung kommen kann)
> 
> ...



Hallo Tattoabs.
Ich glaube davon ausgehend, dass das, was @Heidelberger schreibt, stimmt, sollte eigentlich alles gesagt sein. Abbau des Teiches am ehesten im Späherbst, würde ich dann denken, kann mich aber auch irren, dann bitte ich um Korrektur meiner Fehlannahme.


----------



## pema (3. Juli 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Oder sich eben Gedanken machen?
> 
> Die Natur, (welche durch unsere menschlichen Eingriffe, *nicht nur* beim Teichbau, Teichrückbau, Straßenbau...,
> bereits mehr als beeinflusst ist),
> ...


Hallo Bine,
in so einem Fall würde ich versuchen, ein Gewässer in der Nähe zu finden. Geht das nicht...ich gebe es zu: ich würde die Kerle fangen und hoffen, dass ich sie (zumindest den einen oder anderen) dadurch retten kann, indem ich sie umsiedele. Ggf. auch in ein Biotop, welches weiter entfernt ist, *aber den* *Ansprüchen der Tiere* *entspricht.*
Allerdings geht es Heidelberger ja nicht darum, Tiere zu retten, sondern:


Heidelberger schrieb:


> meine Frau möchte gerne in unsere größere Teichanlage (in den Pflanzbereich) -siehe hier an anderer Stelle Molche einsetzen. Es geht hierbei vorallem um die Verhinderung von Fröschen bzw. deren Nachkommen



Und das ist Blödsinn. Molche verhindern keine __ Frösche. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass in Heidelbergers Teich schon Molche leben...nur noch nicht gesehen wurden.
Und nebenbei: warum sollen denn Frösche verhindert werden?. Das habe ich ja noch nie gehört - von einem Teichbesitzer. Frosch und Teich...das gehört doch wohl zusammen und viele Teichbesitzer wären froh über ein paar Frösche (ich zähle mich dazu). Aber dennoch laufe ich nicht los und fang mir ein paar Frösche - nur weil ich meine, das würde doch noch ganz gut passen.
petra


----------



## PeterBoden (4. Juli 2015)

Eugen schrieb:


> Warum sollten __ Molche __ Frösche bzw deren Nachwuchs verhindern ???
> o.k. sie werden mal die ein oder andere __ Quappe fressen, aber alle ??


Hi,

ich hänge mich hier einmal an die Antwort von Eugen dran.

Jawohl, so ist es. So und nicht anders. Ich habe es gesehen, es erlebt, nicht nur in einem Jahr. Sie fressen hier und da an dem Gelege herum, an den Perlschnüren der __ Kröten und an den fußballgroßen Kugeln der Frösche.

Und nun?


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen. 

Sind denn jetzt überhaupt noch __ Molche im Teich? 

Ich habe unsere schon länger nicht mehr gesehen und denke, die sind mit der Eiablage durch. 
Eine einzelne __ Wechselkröte habe ich gestern Abend in der Nachbarschaft zirpen gehört.  Ansonsten scheinen nur noch die __ Frösche da zu sein.


----------



## wander-falke (4. Juli 2015)

Vor 2 Tagen war einer noch da.
Die sitzen bei mir im groben Kies.


----------



## pema (4. Juli 2015)

Annett schrieb:


> Sind denn jetzt überhaupt noch __ Molche im Teich?


Ich sehe jeden Tag einige.
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juli 2015)

mit der Eiablage sindse bei mir auch schon ne Weile durch aber ein paar __ Molche die dauerhaft in meinem Garten und in der näheren Umgebung leben sind z.Z. wieder an den Amphibientümpel, ins Moorbeet und auch an den großen Teich  zurückgekommen und sitzen in der feucht gebliebenden Bepflanzung rum. Hier hats schon seit 8 Wochen kaum mehr geregnet (gerade mal 3l ) und der Boden, unter Totholz, Steinen und in Pflanzenbestände sind knochentrocken (welcher Lurch will schon als Dörrobst enden)

MfG Frank


----------



## flower 1711 (4. Juli 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Heidelberger,
> 
> das absolute Fang-/Umsiedelverbot für Amphibien, deren Larven und Laich macht auch vor Privatgewässern nicht halt (man muß dazu ne Genehmigung bei den lokalen Naturschutzbehörden beantragen um noch im Teich vorhandene Jungtiere umzusiedeln selbst wenn der Teich aufgelöst werden soll - aber die werden dann sicherlich auch eher Gewässer in der näheren Nachbarschaft des jetzigen Lebensraumes befürworten da es bei 50km Entfernung zwischen zwei Gewässern selbst bei Populationen von nicht sehr bewegungsfreudigen heimischen Tieren schon zu ner Faunenverfälschung kommen kann)
> 
> ...



Hallo,

irgendwie scheinen das nicht alle ganz so eng zu sehen.
Ich habe einen kleinen Teich 2-3 Kubikmeter mit Goldfischen ( waren am Anfang 5, jetzt sinds durch Nachwuchs 13 ). Ein Molch hat sich auch selbst eingefunden. In letzter Zeit sitzt da noch ne Kröte rum und wartet den Tag so vor sich hin. Meine Frau wollte noch etwas Gesellschaft für den Molch und bei einem Pflanzenhändler haben wir in einem großen Blechtrog für Wasserpflanzen Unmengen Molche rumwuseln sehen. So heimlich wollten wir da keinen rausholen und haben gefragt ob er die auch verkauft. Die Antwort war wir könnten die einfach so mitnehmen. Wir haben vor 6 Wochen dann 3 Tiere aus dem Trog fangen können und in unserem Teich ausgesetzt. Man sieht die Knilche nur selten und noch seltener mehr als einen auf einmal, aber bis jetzt ist der Erstbewohner und mindestens einer der Neulinge noch da. 

MfG Reiner


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juli 2015)

Hi Reiner,

spätestens September sind auch die die jetzt noch zu sehen sind alle weg aus dem Wasser, ebenfalls der ganze überlebende Nachwuchs dieses Jahres - in den Wasserpflanzenbottich beim Händler wurde die garantiert mit den an gelieferten Pflanzen haftendem Laich eingeschleppt. Ob die dann in ein paar Jahren aber auch wiederkommen ist bei Goldfischbesatz in so einem kleinen Tümpelchen eh fraglich da sie sich darin nicht erfolgreich vermehren können (im/am Wasser bleiben von den ganzen heimischen Amphibien dauerhaft nur __ Seefrosch, __ kleiner Wasserfrosch und der __ Teichfrosch - ein natürlicher Hybride der beiden. Alle anderen verlassen das Wasser nach dem beendigen des laichen und leben an Land


----------



## pema (4. Juli 2015)

flower 1711 schrieb:


> irgendwie scheinen das nicht alle ganz so eng zu sehen.


ja nun...es gibt eben doch sehr viele Händler, die eben 'keine Ahnung' haben, bzw. einfach ihre Becken leer bekommen möchten.
Bei meinem Staudendealer, der auch ein Sortiment von Wasserpflanzen hat, steht ein Schild: '__ Frösche und andere Tiere stehen nicht zum Verkauf und dürfen auch nicht entnommen werden'...recht so.
petra


----------



## flower 1711 (4. Juli 2015)

pema schrieb:


> ja nun...es gibt eben doch sehr viele Händler, die eben 'keine Ahnung' haben, bzw. einfach ihre Becken leer bekommen möchten.
> Bei meinem Staudendealer, der auch ein Sortiment von Wasserpflanzen hat, steht ein Schild: '__ Frösche und andere Tiere stehen nicht zum Verkauf und dürfen auch nicht entnommen werden'...recht so.
> petra


ob wir den Tieren was gutes getan haben und sie ins "Paradies" geholt haben oder nicht werden wir nicht mehr rausfinden. Wir waren jedoch 2 mal bei dem Händler. Beim 1.mal wimmelte es nur so von verschiedenen Molchen diverser Größe in dem 5m langen Trog. Beim 2. mal als wir die Tiere dann mitgenommen haben war der Bestand im Trog nur noch 1/10 . Gefressen oder ausgebüchst, den Händler haben die Tiere jedenfalls nicht interessiert.

Reiner


----------



## Heidelberger (6. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen,
danke für die zahlreichen sachdienlichen Antworten - wir lassen es.
Zur Frage, was ich gegen __ Frösche habe: Es scheint irgendwo ein Gerichtsurteil gegeben zu haben -da hatten Nachbarn erfolgreich gegen die Lärmbelästigung durch quakende Frösche geklagt -der Teichbesitzer musste dafür sorgen, dass die Frösche umgesiedelt werden -fragt mich jetzt nicht, nach dem wo und wer und der Vereinbarkeit mit eventuellen Naturschutzgesetzen -ich weiß es nicht. (Kam glaub ich mal im Fernsehen)
Dann eine andere Frage: Wie störend empfindet ihr diese angebliche "Lärmbelästigung"? - nebenbei: Bei uns scheinen eher __ Kröten unterwegs zu sein.
Danke, Martin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (6. Juli 2015)

Hi Martin,

zumindest Erdkröten "quaken" ja nur ganz leise. Grasfrösche übrigens auch, und das sind in vielen Gegenden die häufigsten Arten. Die "Lärmer" sind die __ Grünfrösche.
Bestimmte Amphibien müssen schon in einer Gegend ansässig sein, um überhaupt zur Laichzeit an einen Gartenteich in der Nähe gelangen zu können. 
Beschwerden wegen Lärmbelästigung gibts immer mal und mW urteilen Gerichte da unterschiedlich. Die einen beschließen, dass das halt zur naturnahen Umgebung dazu gehört und damit zumutbar ist, andere urteilen, dass die __ Frösche umgesiedelt werden müssen. Auf jeden Fall braucht man dafür eine Ausnahmegenehmigung der zuständigen Naturschutzbehörde und ob die erteilt wird, kommt wohl auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten an.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich mir da erst nen Kopf darum machen, wenn's soweit ist. Ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass jeder Teich automatisch Grünfrösche anzieht. Wir z.B. hatten in den letzten 8 Jahren nicht einen einzigen weil es die bei uns kaum noch gibt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juli 2015)

Heidelberger schrieb:


> Es scheint irgendwo ein Gerichtsurteil gegeben zu haben -da hatten Nachbarn erfolgreich gegen die Lärmbelästigung durch quakende __ Frösche geklagt -(Kam glaub ich mal im Fernsehen)



Hi Martin,

bei dem oben ginge es wenn ich mich recht erinnere auch um ein "Freilandterrarium" mit Ochsenfröschen 

MfG Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juli 2015)

Wir haben ca. 10 __ Grünfrösche im 120m³ Froschparadies.
Wir finden __ Frösche toll und sie gehören irgendwie dazu. Es macht einfach Spaß ihnen beim Jagen zuzusehen.

Aber:
Die Lärmbelästigung- gerade Nachts ist nicht zu unterschätzen!
Es ist extrem laut und wenn jemand sein Schlafzimmerfenster in Richtung Teich hat....unmöglich bei offenen Fenster zu schlafen.

Wir haben Glück. Nachbarin hinter uns schläft zur anderen Seite raus.
Nachbarn neben uns sind Rentner und freuen sich tagsüber am Froschgequake. Ausserdem macht man ja nachts das Hörgerät aus...Batterien sparen.

Ich frage regelmäßig meine Nachbarn wegen dem Froschlärm und biete auch an, diese artgertecht zu deportieren.....natürlich mit vorheriger Antragsstellung beim Bauamt, unterer und oberer Naturschutzbehörde, Umweltministerium, EU in Brüssel und UNO.

Zudem würde ich die Frösche beim Transport nach Religion und geschlechtlicher Gesinnung artgerecht trennen.
Nicht das es zu Spannungen zwischen den Tieren kommt und einige über den Eimerrand von ihren Artgenossen geschubst werden.

Das nächste artgerechte Feuchtgebiet ist 500m entfernt.
Der nächste große NaturTeich eines mir unsympatischen Mitbürgers 250m.

Fazit: Froschlärm kann extrem störend werden. Ich komme klar- will aber auch in Frieden mit den Nachbarn leben.
Ausserdem produzieren die Frösche wohl extrem naturbelassenes Fischfutter....für die drei Koi.
Trotz heftiger Fortpflanzungrituale habe ich erst eine große Kaulquappe in der Filteranlage vom Spaltsieb retten dürfen....sonst nix zu sehen.


----------



## Annett (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo.

Ich musste gestern feststellen, dass tatsächlich noch __ Molche im Teich sind.
Und einen toten Frosch musste ich von der Oberfläche fischen.  
Dem war hoffentlich nur zu warm. Die anderen machen weiter Krach und obwohl wir zum Hof und teilweise mit offenem Fenster schlafen, ist es bei mir eine Frage der Einstellung zu dem Krach und auch der Gewöhnung....  
Wenn ich denke, diese blöden, lauten Viecher, dann schlafe ich auch schlechter ein, weil ich sauer auf sie bin. 
Andere müssen eine Autobahn, nächtliche Flieger oder den Zug ertragen.  Dann doch lieber __ Frösche.


----------



## Mondragor (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo Annett, 
OffTopic:
ich sehe das ähnlich. Außerdem ist es ja auch so, dass natürliche Geräuche weniger stressen als menschengemachte Geräuche.
Permanenter Autobahnlärm kann beispielsweise sogar Bluthochdruck verursachen. Ich denke, dass Lärm generell schädlich ist.
An natürliche Geräuche ist der Mensch aber evolutionär gewöhnt. Wenn man das Gequake bewusst wahr nimmt, kann das natürlich
nerven aber ich denke man gewöhnt sich daran eher als an Straßen- und Verkehrslärm oder Industrielärm, obwohl dieser oft monotoner
ist als Gequake, Vogelgezwitscher oder moderates Hundegebelle.


----------



## Tanny (6. Juli 2015)

Bzgl. __ Molche: bei mir sind noch eine ganze Menge in den Tümpeln.

Bzgl. Froschkonzert: 

Irgendwann fragte mich jemand, ob wir hier viele __ Frösche haben 
(es sind hier in der Marsch ja auch die ganzen Entwässerungsgräben/Weddern etc.) 
...ob ich sie höre?

Ich: "ähhh keine Ahnung - ich höre höchstens mal ein paar Frösche beim Grillen"

Nach der Frage habe ich mich nach Einbrechen der Dunkelheit mal in den Garten gesetzt und 
bewusst hingehört: 

EIn gigantisches Froschkonzert von allen Seiten....plus die Singdrossel, die als letzte noch 
zu hören war. 
Ab und an raschelte ein Nager oder ein Wiesel im Gebüsch, den Schatten von Fledermäusen sah 
ich vorbei gleiten und einige Geräusche konnte ich gar nicht zuordnen. 

Es war beeindruckend 

Als ich dann rein und ins Bett ging (ich schlafe im Sommer mit offenem Fenster) 
habe ich nichts mehr gehört, sondern bin eingeschlafen 

Also nein, mich stören die Geräusche der Natur überhaupt nicht.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Annett (6. Juli 2015)

Was ich mich ja die ganze Zeit frage: Wie können z.B.die Pferde bei dem Lärm, der ja nun wirklich ungebremst aus max.10 m Entfernung im Stall ankommt, schlafen?? 
Manchmal erwische ich eines früh am morgen oder mittags liegend im Halbschlaf. Vielleicht liegt es an dem nächtlichen Krach?


----------



## Findling (7. Juli 2015)

Mit dem Lärm und der Empfindlichkeit dagegen ist meiner Meinung nach alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung.

Ein befreundetes Paar hat mal bei uns übernachtet und sich am nächsten Tag beschwert, dass die Vögel so spät am Abend und schon wieder so früh am Morgen "gelärmt" hätten...teilweise sogar mitten in der Nacht ... sie konnten gar nicht richtig schlafen...
Dabei wohnen die an einer viel befahrenen Ausfallstraße einer größeren Stadt direkt neben einer Ampelanlage... Wenn ich da übernachte habe ich Schlafprobleme wegen dem Verkehrslärm und der Beleuchtung...

Man stört sich meines Erachtens an den Umständen, die man von seiner normalen Umgebung (Aufenthaltsbereich) nicht gewohnt ist - die also für einen persönlich "unnormal" sind.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Mondragor (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo Annett,

bei einigen Tieren ist es wohl so, dass sie das Gehör quasi für gewisse Frequenzen selektiv abschalten können.
Manche Katzen schlafen auf vibrierenden Lautsprecherboxen, während die Musik mehr als laut läuft und auch unser
Hund schläft manchmal, während wir Musik laut anhaben. Aber wehe einem fällt man etwas runter, da schreckt er sofort
auf 

Hallo Findling,

das ist schon richtig, man nimmt es nicht bewusst wahr. Als ich noch in Aachen geohnt habe, standen die Häuser 
so ungünstig, dass die Schallwellen von der Straße direkt in mein Fenster reflektiert wurden. Wenn dort ein Auto 
oder Mofa ... lang gefahren ist hätte man schwören können, der fährt 1 Meter vorm Fenster vorbei. Erst als ich dann 
aufs Land gezogen bin, wurde mir bewusst, wie laut es dort tatsächlich war.

Neulich war ich auf einer dänischen Insel in Urlaub, da gibt es keine Autobahn in der Nähe, nachts kein Auto. Wenn 
dort nicht mal eine Kuh geMUHt hat, nachts, war es so still, dass es schon fast unheimlich war. In solchen Momenten
merkt man erst einmal, wie sehr man an widernaürliche Geräuche gewöhnt ist. Wenn man sich in einer Stadt mal 
anstrengt, kann man sogar lernen, bewusst auf bestimmte Geräuche aufmerksam zu werden, die sonst so ubiquitär
sind, dass sie in der Aufmerksamkeit vollkommen ignoriert werden. Das zeigt schon, dass Du Recht hast. 
Allerdings nimmt man unterbewusst diese Geräuche immer wahr und das versetzt den Körper meiner Überzeugung
nach in ständige Alarmbereitschaft. Das könnte erklären, warum der Bluthochdruck eine Folge davon ist, weils einfach 
wie Stress auf uns wirkt.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juli 2015)

Als wir noch am Haus bauen waren schlief unsere frisch geschlüpfte Tochter im Kinderwagen am Besten....neben dem laufenden Betonmischer....
Mischer aus, Kind wach.


----------



## pema (7. Juli 2015)

Mondragor schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es ja auch so, dass natürliche Geräuche weniger stressen als menschengemachte Geräuche.


Das könnte ich so nicht unterschreiben. Ich glaube der Mensch unterscheidet Geräusche, die ihn angehen (positiv oder negativ) von Geräuschen, die nichts mit ihm zu tun haben.
Beispiel: als Mütter kennen das vielleicht einige (oder auch alle): man schläft, Mann schläft auch...und Baby macht einen Mucks. Immer bin nur ich sofort aufgewacht. Da reichte das kleinste Bäuerchen und ich war hellwach...während der Papa am nächsten Morgen freudig bemerkte: ach, das Kind hat ja durchgeschlafen.
Anderes Beispiel: ich wache jeden Morgen vom Vogelgezwitscher auf. Spätestens um 5.00Uhr höre ich - in erster Linie - die Bettelrufe der jungen Meisen und Rotkehlchen. Gut, bei dem Wetter ist das Fenster immer auf - aber so laut sind sie jetzt auch wieder nicht. Auf jeden Fall nicht so laut, wie der Linienbus und die Autos, die direkt an unserem Haus vorbei fahren (und von denen wache ich nicht auf). Wenn ich aber diese Rufe höre, denke ich sofort daran: ist in der Futterstelle noch genug Futter?
Und wenn ich Angst vor dem Ärger mit den Nachbarn habe, höre ich sicherlich jedes kleine Quaken eines Frosches.
petra


----------



## Eugen (7. Juli 2015)

Molch Frosch Pferd Flugzeug Rotkehlchen Baby
an was erinnert mich das bloß


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2015)

Ganz einfach Eugen: Da fehlt was!

_Musik wird oft nicht schön gefunden, 
Weil sie stets mit Geräusch verbunden._


----------



## pema (7. Juli 2015)

Eugen schrieb:


> an was erinnert mich das bloß


doch nicht an das gleiche wie mich gerade.
petra


----------



## Eugen (7. Juli 2015)




----------



## Berndt (7. Juli 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Reiner,
> 
> (im/am Wasser bleiben von den ganzen heimischen Amphibien dauerhaft nur __ Seefrosch, __ kleiner Wasserfrosch und der __ Teichfrosch - ein natürlicher Hybride der beiden. Alle anderen verlassen das Wasser nach dem beendigen des laichen und leben an Land



Meine Bergmolche bleiben teilweise das ganze Jahr. Im Mai/Juni ist die Population natürlich am größten, aber "molchfrei" ist der Teich nie.

Beste Grüße! Berndt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juli 2015)

Hi Bernd,

und wieviele der adulten __ Molche sind in Landtracht  - solange sie ihre Wassertracht tragen sind die ausgewachsenen in der Vermehrungsphase die sich in kalten Gewässern auch mal über ein paar Monate hinziehen kann und wo auch einige Jungtiere die Entwicklung manchmal nicht komplett abschließen können und folglich erst im nächsten Jahr das Wasser verlassen


----------

